# Oyster Satellite Base Plate



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have just had all equipment removed from my MH which I have sold BUT the Oyster Sat Dish mounting plate could not be removed, Does anybody have any idea where I can get a replacement one from please.


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

Our own host at Outdoor Bits is an agent for them try there first

Phil J


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Saddle Tramp

Try Robert Jackson at TSC on 01924 848566

Eddie

*Ahem I am trade so you may want to view this information with suspicion*


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> Hi Saddle Tramp
> 
> Try Robert Jackson at TSC on 01924 848566
> 
> ...


* Why ?*


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

LOL Hi les there is a long post about having trade members and how much we all benefit from being able to post on MotorhomeFacts 8O 

The general consensus is that we should have to make it abundently clear that we are trade so people can judge if we are being helpful and impartial or trying to line our own pockets :wink: 

Eddie

TRADER ALERT!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

To be honest I would expect "The Trade" to help, I think that is one of the benefits of a forum, So I take it then that if person/company A was charging more for an item/service than company B any member of "The Trade" would not be allowed to say so.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Les, I am being a little flippant! It was generally thought that with some 300 trade members some should be far more honest about who they really are, and I do agree

plain old eddie :wink: 

Robert is a good guy BTWay


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> Hi Les, I am being a little flippant! It was generally thought that with some 300 trade members some should be far more honest about who they really are, and I do agree
> plain old eddie :wink:
> Robert is a good guy BTWay


Your not so bad yourself Eddie, I expect a large choccie drink for this sponsorship

Peter


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Les,

We too are planning to have our Oyster sat system transferred from our current motorhome, to our new one and Camper UK ,who are the dealers we are purchasing the new vehicle from, are organising all the work. They told us they would leave the base plate on our current van and would fit a new plate on the new van. 

I presume, most dealers must be the same and have specialist companies that they use for fitting many of the extras; such as the Oyster, so it might be worth checking with the dealer that you're buying your fifth wheel from, to enquire if they can sort all this out for you?

Sue


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Sue, It sounds as though they will be putting a sat on your old MH to sell so they are swapping you Base Plates.

I have sorted one now though, I was quoted £140 for one and have managed to source one at £50 (Thanks Eddie and Robert) :roll: 


:lol:


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

*base plate*

hi i have remove my base plate twice and cls has done this aswel to take it off, all you need is a corking board and a mallet, and a peace of p v c same size to seal the roof. :roll: :roll:


----------

